# How do i clean my canon printer?



## rambo (Dec 20, 2005)

hi again i just got a new black cartrige 4 my canon 1000SP printer ive had it stored in the cupboard 4 ages and its all dusty and the printing has white lines inbetween the text where the printer stops i waz wondering how to clean it without damaging it firther. thanx


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

For the exterior, use a small (2"), clean paintbrush (or similar) along with some canned air.
Windex (Windolene) and a soft cloth will take care for anything left behind.

For the lining problem try your printer's built-in printhead cleaning utility:
Start > Control Panel > Printers and Faxes > Rightclick on your printer's icon > choose Properties from the drop-down menu > choose Maintenance (or similar)

There you will see the cleaning options.
Don't do more than 4-5 head cleaning passes in one session.
Too much of this can overheat and damage the head.

Avoid Deep Cleaning if you can, as this uses a lot of ink and starts filling the waste ink reservoir.
Do 1 or 2 Deep Clean passes if standard cleaning doesn't clear the head.

In the meantime, save your old cartridges.


----------



## big--phil (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,
my canon ip1000 printer has white lines running through the text and ive tried the cleaning and deep cleaning utilities?

any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## frankhad (Oct 31, 2004)

From the symptoms you describe, it does sound like a problem with an ink cartridge. Some of the nozzles may be clogged. If you've tried the cleaning processes it may be a good idea to now try another ink cartridge. 

FWIW, it's always a good idea to have a second set of back-up cartridges for just such a time as this, and also to immediately replace an empty cartridge.


----------



## big--phil (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,
Thanks for your help.

When this problem started i purchased a new black cartridge but it didn't fix the problem.
The printing nozzle as far as i can see is not part of the cartridge but part of the printer, possibly the nozzles are clogged but i'm not sure how i'd get to them to unblock them.


----------



## frankhad (Oct 31, 2004)

Sounds like this printer has a separate print head which contain and control the nozzles. If that's the case, and you have tried a new ink cartridge, I suspect you're going to need to replace the print heads.


----------



## big--phil (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for your help,
it was much appreciated.


----------



## big--phil (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi,
I fixed the printer. The printer heads were removable so I took them out and soaked them in cartridge cleaner fluid and blew air through them. They're not blocked anymore and the printer is printing fine again with no white lines.


----------



## waynemusindo (Mar 25, 2011)

is there no other way to elimonate the white lines when printing from canon printers


----------

